# PED HELP



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I have paper on my new pup Tyson of which i think is considered a Amer Bully (I PUT PIX UP OF HIM YESTERDAY and sone of his parents a week or 2 back) but i have no idea how to read them and i wanted to knwo if any one could give me some help doing so? If so please PM me and ill give you my number to call me if you feel ok doing so and also a few pix of his Ped to let me know and also how me how to read it.

Thanks Again,

B.B


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Just post the names of the parents and grandparents and say if its top half or bottom half. Also you can google the names and or numbers of the dogs with the word pedigree and sometimes find what your looking for


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you scan a picture of the ped and just post?


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

This is the Best in can do here goes 4gen ped


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Seen a lot of razors edge and gotti bloodlines in it. What exactly u wanting to know ? pitbullmamanatl can prob help. She good with the bullies


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He is a bully based on his pedigree. Wether he will fit the ABKC standards will depend a lot of the breeder's direction. Was the breeder breeding to produce the bully traits or did he just throw 2 dog's together without actually selecting dog's that would produce dog's that would fit the the ABKC standards there a few different classes you can take a look at this thread to get an idea of the overall standards for the American Bully and the different classes. For those dog's who are bullies by pedigree but do not fit the ABKC standards due to lacking those bully traits might be able to be shown in the UKC it really depends if your dog is in fact show quality not all dogs are. This does not in any way make your dog an APBT it just means your dog is lacking the overall substance that an ABKC American Bully should posses.

Here are some threads to look over

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

bullypedia.com build your own ped and you can search for the dogs there.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

All those "No Degrees" make me sad, especially considering the amount of pups produced. *sigh* Carry on.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

What does that mean?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

"No degrees" means that those dogs have produced no titled offspring. No show champions, no weight pullers, no rally dogs, etc. If you look at some of the dogs further back in your pedigree, you see one or two that say "SC1." That means that dog has produced one Show Champion. I'm pretty sure that the WP1 I saw means that dog produced one UWP (beginner's weight pull) title. When you see a dog who has produced 50 puppies and only one champion, that's not a good ratio. It means people are breeding those dogs like its going out of fashion, but they're not doing anything worthwhile with the puppies. For example, Ch Razors Edge Razzel Dazzel -- as per the info on your pedigree -- produced over a hundred puppies, and not a one of them went on to do anything in the UKC.

I'm not talking down about your dog, because I know nothing about him. Its just a serious bummer and a wake-up call to see so many dogs pumping out multiple litters, and the puppies are going on to do... what? There should be a goal to a breeding program, and an honorable goal is to produce dogs that can show and work.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it means the dog doesn't have any titles on it.. So the dog's were bred without any show titles or working titles.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow yea that's crazy idea didn't know that! Well rather mines breeds or not I wanted to show him and or put him in weight pulling at the right age. So I'll change that


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sadie, its not about titles on the individual dog. Its about what that dog has produced. 

Big Blue, good to hear that. I just wanted to share a few excerpts from my girl Loki's pedigree. This ped is over 7 years old now, and I know there are more titles that were produced. Not to brag or anything, but the ratio of pups to titled pups is a little bit better here. GS I think is Grand Show Champion. CD is United Companion Dog (an obedience title).

ETA: If you look at Morpheus below, that's Loki's sire. It says No Degrees because that was his only breeding and the pedigree was printed when they were puppies, so there would be no degrees on them yet. If one were to get an updated copy of this pedigree, it would reflect the titles Loki and her siblings have obtained over the last 7 years.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ahh Ok thanks lindsay I knew it had something to do with titles but I wasn't sure if it was on the dog's themselves or on the offspring. You confirmed it though. Good Info!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

For the record the Razzle dazzle/Jazzy Jewels breedings or Razzle dazzlles offspring didnt produce UKC champions true but they have quite a few grandkids and great grandkids who are abkc champions.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Does the ABKC produce a similar pedigree with the number of offspring/titles produced? I think if that's the goal behind the breeding of this dog, maybe it'd be more illuminating to see what his pedigree looks like on the ABKC side. Because the people who contributed to this pedigree clearly weren't doing it to produce UKC competition dogs. Maybe with the other registry it would be more impressive.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Them UKC papers are a lot nicer then ADBA's


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, but UKC show entry fees are higher than ADBA. It all events out.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

I wanted to thank you ALL for the helpful info you have provided me with now if i can only fig out how to build my ped on bullypedia lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BIG BLUE said:


> I wanted to thank you ALL for the helpful info you have provided me with now if i can only fig out how to build my ped on bullypedia lol


I got it started for you. Create a Bullypedia account and you can fill in the rest. Most of the 3rd and 4th gen dogs are already in there so once you get the first 2 put in it will be easy

*Iron Ike Tyson*


----------

